# Help Needed



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Somewhere in Hobbytalk are instructions for making track lighting
for HO

It was for the MaxTrax Oval with lighting

Can someone steer me in the right direction - i need the light instructions


Thanks

Michael Block


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

This should be the one you are speaking of direct to the how to link.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzL...i00NTlkLTkzYzItOTQzYTk5MDg5ODk3/edit?hl=en_US

and the one about the track itself.

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=58103&highlight=richd


Rob


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Perfect - thanks!


----------

